# Say hello to Aqua



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

So after Fish_doc the betta, I now have a brand new betta addding up to 2 for my collection.
Say hello to Aqua! I spent $1 for him  ...


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

hi aqua! looks great max!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

He he, thanks  It's not the best as his fin wasn't streaded out. Well tonight I'll come up with more shots


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

He looks really pretty. Way to go, I love bettas they are great. I can't believe he only cost you a dollar. They are around 4 here.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

That's one good thing about being here fishn00b


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

He looks good! You better watch out though, they are addictive little things.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

What do you mean? 
Hmmm thanks.. uh I also updated some more photos in my journal


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

Imbrium said:


> He looks good! You better watch out though, they are addictive little things.


he means that once you buy some bettas, you may not be able to stop! :grin: Your betta looks awesome by the way, max. :wink:


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Oh Thanks. Pac Man, I sense that he he,,,, 
Cool, baby_baby


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2005)

i love that betta!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks both! ... Oh I think he has a buble net this morning the bubles stick together to be a big bunch.... is that right? How often does this happen?
Thanks


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Yes they are like that and he can or will do it everyday


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks  I gotta have a breeding tank sometime


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

What does that bubble net actually do though. I noticed my betta has one in the corner of his tank but I have no idea what it's for. Is it for breeding or something?


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

he meant bubble nest. and yeah, bettas put their eggs in it.

oh, and great lookin betta.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

lol my bad bubble nest...


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

Imbrium said:


> He looks good! You better watch out though, they are addictive little things.


Imbrium: It's like what mer on fishjunkies.com says, once you get bit by the betta bug you can't stop


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Yey... I think I'm into bettas alot. Since I have just found some LFS with bettas with many types and colors. I am thinking about betta breeding. Surely I'll need to pay attention on money ant time and of course, knowledge...


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

I started with one. And then I had two, then four. Then I thought "wouldn't a female be nice?" 
Now, I have 20 males, and three tanks full of females and juvies. They are slowly taking over.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow, Imburium, I wonder how you can handle the younglings... do you sell if for the petshop. That's also my kinda worry cause I dun want to be cruelt with the lil ones. You know what I mean. So I would sell them or give them away...


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

Sorry for spelling it bubble "net." My bad for not catching that as well. Do only the females make these nests or do males do it too?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

> Do only the females make these nests or do males do it too?


I think only males do it?


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Some Females will also build nests.


RC


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re*

Oh ok thanks 
It's great if a couple makes up 1 nest  That should be romantic...


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

I have a very nice local store that I take them to. They don't pay me in cash, but I get store credit for them. I haven't had to pay money for fish food in months.


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

That sounds pretty cool. It's a very good idea, maybe I'll try it out. Is it hard to breed bettas because of the way they fight each other or do you just throw them in the same tank to mate and then pull them apart?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Well for mating season, I think yes. but dun keep them all the time.

PS: Go to the Embassy tomorrow! Wish me luck... that I can go to the states or not should depend on that, and on me!  

Good meeting all of you guys!


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

Good Luck and thanks for your help.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Woowwwwi! I have done it! The Embassy has approved Wow! That was so cool!
Thanks everybody! The US, will I come!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeah a nice day  cool title, baby_Baby 
You may see my journal about the Embassy at my space (my homepage)


----------



## WaterMan (Jun 24, 2005)

Yes, beautiful betta. Goodluck with him.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks dude  I'm gonna move him to a bigger place.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

maxpayne_lhp, did you ever think about keeping your betta outside? or some kind of problem keep you from doing it? i am just wondering if you can keep betta outside in vietnam.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

aaa said:


> maxpayne_lhp, did you ever think about keeping your betta outside? or some kind of problem keep you from doing it? i am just wondering if you can keep betta outside in vietnam.


Well what do you mean? Keeping bettas in the US? I think it's all ok and it's what I'm gonna do for my host-family, at least if they allow me to. 
So... is that your point?
lol gotta chat more with Americans or I'm gonna be a blind there... jk


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

ok, let get this clear. it maybe confusing. i mean did you think about keeping fish outside of your house?( like a outdoor pond?). i did not mean anything offensive.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Oh ok.... well I dun think so, the pond oif mine is full of carps. they may do harm to the bettas right? And in a glass tank, I may enjoy his beauty....


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2005)

Great looking betta Max! :fish:


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

maxpayne_lhp said:


> Oh ok.... well I dun think so, the pond oif mine is full of carps. they may do harm to the bettas right? And in a glass tank, I may enjoy his beauty....



It's possible they would hurt him. By carp, I assume you mean goldfish or koi or something similar, and they all have the habit of putting anything and everything in their mouths.


----------

